# Cigar label helpful hints



## Pretty n Plain (Oct 7, 2011)

I wanted to share this hint with everyone, only because it's been a big challenge for me, actually here's a couple. 

Rather than using a plain piece of card for a cigar band this is what I do: 

I print the required number of labels on a coloured piece of card, 
-with all the necessary info.
 On the back (one of the "arms" that wrap around to the back of the soap) I print the ingredients and any cautions such as 'This product contains beeswax/nut ingredients etc'. 

then I take my clear laminate template, place it over each uncut label, trace around it and then cut it out. OR if I have a label that has a border on it then I don't use the clear laminate template as a guide.

Then I run the printed card label through a manual hand held embosser (I think that's what scrap bookers may call it), this leaves a beautiful indented flower design over the card. 

And finally, the thing I disliked most was the cigar band slipping or getting damaged on the soap so I came up with the following idea: 

-Take a craft foam sheet (they come in different colours which I use according to the soaps colours).

-Cut a strip long enough to reach right around the soap firmly and about 2 cm wide.

-Glue the strip to the back of the cigar band (you can also use the double sided craft tape -less messier too).

-Fasten the foam attached cigar band to your soap. The band will sit away from the soap my about 1-2mm depending on the thickness of your foam but it gives it a nice 3d look. 

And wa lah no more slip or damage/sweat staining to your lovely printed cigar band. 

Embossing over label:







Inside of one of the cigar band arms with matching foam attached:






Front of label (can't really see much embossing as I photoshopped info out) not the best of soaps to use but it serves the purpose:


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 7, 2011)

Ah the piccies.   That looks great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Relle (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks for the info, but I think your label covers up too much of your pretty soap. Would love to see more of that than the label, maybe you could make it smaller.


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks ladies, Relle that wasn't a good soap to use as it's quite a small soap unfortunately, but on the other soaps it looks in proportion


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

I want to know that what is the difference between little cigars that have a filter and regular cigarettes except for the paper being brown. Is the difference only the color of the paper used to make them?


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 4, 2011)

What's that about? I'm not clicking on that link above.  :roll:


----------



## Hazel (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for pointing out the spammy link. I removed it.

I'm really tired of these...people.  :roll:


eta: Pretty n Plain

I'm sorry. I didn't mean to interrupt your thread. Your cigar labels are very nice. Thanks for sharing how to do them.


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Nov 4, 2011)

No probs Hazel, thanks for the complement


----------



## Hazel (Nov 4, 2011)

You're welcome. Using foam is  a clever idea to keep the label looking nice. Also, I like the embossed look because it makes the labels look elegant. I may have to check out the scrapbooking section at the craft store.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 10, 2011)

Mods...


----------



## Hazel (Nov 11, 2011)

Sunny said:
			
		

> Mods...



What? You don't want to buy your cigars online?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2011)

I would not like them here or there.
I would not like them anywhere.
I do not like cigars online.
I don't like spam that wastes my time.

 :twisted:


----------



## Hazel (Nov 11, 2011)

ROFL   

Very clever. I didn't know you were a poet, Dr. Sunny.  


Whoops! Sorry Pretty n Plain, I interrupted your thread again.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2011)

Buying cigar online has many benefits. It saves money. Have easy access so you won't have to continually run to the cigar shop.

_deleted spammy link - the mod team_


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Dec 19, 2011)

Sunny said:
			
		

> I would not like them here or there.
> I would not like them anywhere.
> I do not like cigars online.
> I don't like spam that wastes my time.
> ...



Clever.  :wink: 

Another spammy link above. Don't click on it.  :evil:


----------



## Hazel (Dec 19, 2011)

Bubbles Galore said:
			
		

> Sunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'Tis the season - fa la la la  :roll:


----------

